# Daily Meals



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

I've been feeding my puppy three times a day since he came home at 9 weeks. His first meal is at 6am, lunch at 12pm, and dinner at 5pm with snacks in between. His vet says he's at a perfect weight and will be a big boy. 

When did you start feeding your puppies twice a day? and did you increase the amount of food you gave them? 

I've been getting conflicting information from all over. Originally I was feeding my puppy one cup of Purina Pro Plan per meal but noticed he was still super hungry afterwards. I was skeptical about increasing his food because I know they're at a high risk of hip displaxia and I didn't want him to be overweight. His breeder and the nurses at his vet recommended I give him all the food his little heart desired but if puppies are anything like children, I imagined he'd eat until he burst. I invested in a slow feeder and fed him a little over a cup per meal and noticed he was a lot more satisfied, less inclined to eat everything on our walks, and overall his mood and behavior improved drastically. I can relate, I'm not me when I'm hungry too. Does their appetite get smaller? If it does, when did you notice it with your puppy?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

While there are exceptions, standard poodles tend not to eat themselves into blimps the way retrievers often do. I've always let mine have as much as they want. With puppies I spread it out over several meals to keep them from gulping and puking. I switched to two meals a day for adults.
I used to put down 1-2 cups of Fromm or Purina ProPlan kibble morning and night for Snarky and Pogo. Both would eat only as much as they wanted and then step away from the bowl. I never picked the bowl up; I wanted them to be able to finish it later if they wanted. Pogo in particular liked to get up in the middle of the night for a snack. The amount they ate varied on exercise level.

Galen was a bottomless pit for the first few months. At about 5 1/2 months he started slowing. I'm still giving him three meals a day, but now he sometimes saves a bit for later.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I forget when I switched even Javelin (who is just 5) to 2x per day instead of 3, but on a side note I did always hold about 1/3 of his total food each day out from his regular meals. I used it as training treats so I didn't have to worry about overfeeding him or leaving him hungry. I also didn't give his real meals from a bowl for quite a wile either. At least once a day I sat on the floor with him and fed him from my hand. It did tons of useful work in bonding him to me. If I didn't feed from my hand I put his kibble in a puzzle toy so he couldn't hoover it up like a glutton. After he had grown enough I know he helped himself to some of the adult dogs' food could be reached, but he never over ate. Poodles really are much more likely to ave weight problems from getting lots of table scraps than other things.

A little more to your actual question, we free fed when we fed kibble and there was always food in the bowls. Nobody at our house has ever been a glutton, even Peeves who is a GSD and would have been more prone to overeating than either poodle. For various health reasons we switched to home cooking when Javelin was about two and the older dogs were about 9. Doing so I put them on a limited ingredient diet that took care of things like excessive ear wax for Javelin and urinary chemistry/urinary crystals for both older dogs. The calculated portions based on weight were just right for the oldsters, but left Javelin often still hungry. I had to up his portions bit by bit until he was well sated by how much food I put out for him. I am always working to keep weight on him. He just has a crazy high basal metabolic rate.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

This is going back some years, but I remember that the first time I switched Mia to being fed 2x per day her energy levels seemed off. She was calmer being fed 3x per day, so I switched her back. I tried again a few weeks later and it went fine. I don't remember her age at the time.

What I'm suggesting is that there is no magical age. Try feeding him twice per day and see how he does. If it doesn't seem right, go back to three times per day for a few weeks, then try again.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if it's ever been proved one way or the other, but I've heard that bloat prone breeds (standard poodles are one) do better with smaller more frequent feedings. Since my adult dogs have never been over-eaters, I figure I might as well let them be grazers. It does no harm and might help.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

We started with 4 meals a day when we first brought Noodle back, up until she was about 4 months old when we switched to 3. The UK Kennel Club says you can switch to 2 meals a day from 6 months old if you like, but if you'd prefer to keep him on 3 I'm sure that would be fine  If you do decide to switch to 2 meals a day, he would still need the same amount overall (so more food in each meal) - I would start by looking at the feeding guide and then adjust according to his weight and exercise levels.






Feeding your puppy or dog | Getting a dog | The Kennel Club


Information on feeding your puppy or dog: there are many different approaches you can take to ensure your dog has a balanced, healthy diet.




www.thekennelclub.org.uk


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

cowpony said:


> I don't know if it's ever been proved one way or the other, but I've heard that bloat prone breeds (standard poodles are one) do better with smaller more frequent feedings. Since my adult dogs have never been over-eaters, I figure I might as well let them be grazers. It does no harm and might help.


This sounds familiar. I think it applies if you feed kibble - kibble produces more gas as it digests than a homemade diet, so to reduce gas formation, the idea was to feed smaller servings of kibble. I'm not 100% sure of this.


----------



## SSCarr (Dec 11, 2013)

Liz said:


> This sounds familiar. I think it applies if you feed kibble - kibble produces more gas as it digests than a homemade diet, so to reduce gas formation, the idea was to feed smaller servings of kibble. I'm not 100% sure of this.


I free feed Gunnar. He's never been a glutton and actually tends to be a little on the thin side. I have free fed him since I got him. I started with a puppy formula but switched to Nutro Ultra and the same brand treats for training. The food is not gas producing as some other brands I've used. I keep a big bowl of fresh water and a bowl of food available to him day and night. He's quite fond of eating in the middle of the night and has a dog door if nature calls.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We technically switched Peggy to two meals at 6 months, but we top up her bowl if she's ravenous, and we leave her kibble out for grazing if she doesn't finish it. Some days she's a bottomless pit. Other days she goes almost entirely without food, including higher-value options. She's good at self-regulating.

They're such intelligent dogs. I think knowing that food's always available actually prevents them from gorging themselves. (Generally speaking, of course. There are definitely some piggy poodles out there, especially if there's competition for resources.)


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Coco got his last booster shots last week and will be able to explore the world beyond our house in a few days. Due to a COVID outbreak at his regular vet, I had to visit a sister office. The vet recommended I keep Coco on the vet diet (Royal Canin GI) for a little while until he's older. I never thought I'd say this, but Coco was having the best BM, solid and with little to no odor. To celebrate, we began training again with apple slices with the skin peeled off. Well, that happiness was short-lived. After almost two weeks of beautiful BM, he's gotten diarrhea again. Is my puppy broken? Sometimes, I feel that if I look at him a certain way or hug him too tight he'll get sick again. He's that sensitive. Does anyone else have an overly sensitive spoo?


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

My mini Beau is just turning 10 months old this week, we officially switched him over to 2 meals a day about 1 month ago. At first he didn't like it, but he adjusted pretty quickly. We had been feeding him about 1 1/2 cups, the breeder told us to let him have all he wanted and that he would let us know when it was too much. Well he did a few weeks ago he started leaving food in the bowl, or not wanting to eat at meal times. So we backed him down to 1 cup a day, and it seems to be working pretty well so far.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't think you have a broken puppy.

How much apple did you give him? When Peggy was a puppy, she got an apple slice (singular). And she rarely finished the whole thing. I'd freeze them and stick one in a Kong tire to help with teething.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When Poppy was on the canned RC GI I made some into treats - if Coco is doing well on the food it may be worth trying. I mixed some of the food to a batter consistency with water, spread it into the dimples in a silicon fat-reducing sheet, and baked until they were set, then left them in a very low oven to get crispy. Poppy loved them (she likes most food!), and they were a useful pocket safe treat.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Well...I have a “piggy” poodle. 😉 I switched him to 2 meals at 6 months. He gets a morning snack and bedtime snack as well, along with “mostly” healthy treats (see the magical hotdog post) during training. Bobby is at a perfect weight and no digestive problems so this is a good schedule for him. I like to do a little training before each meal or snack. He’s hungry so he will do anything before feeding time. It’s just really a mini session though as he is hungry. So maybe a minute or less but all those mini sessions have taught him a lot through the last year and a half we’ve had him. Every dog and every situation is different though so do what works best for your pup. I really can’t free feed even if I wanted to because if our cat who likes dog food. And honestly, I do think Bobby would overeat. He is a total chow hound, or should I say, chow poodle. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I just want to add that Bobby’s snacks, which are part of his kibble ration, are eaten from treat dispensers and puzzle toys. Just another option for feeding. I actually have to give him snacks because he does barf bile when his tummy is too empty so I guess he does have that digestive problem but it’s not one that is related to diet or type of food. He’s had this issue ever since he was a young pup. Snacks solve the problem. It’s all a matter of doing what’s best for your particular dog.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don't think you have a broken puppy.
> 
> How much apple did you give him? When Peggy was a puppy, she got an apple slice (singular). And she rarely finished the whole thing. I'd freeze them and stick one in a Kong tire to help with teething.


Coco got about three quarters of an apple in the span of two days. I sliced them into tiny pieces and used them as training treats. I assumed they wouldn't be a problem since it's healthy. _face palm_


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Tierna said:


> My mini Beau is just turning 10 months old this week, we officially switched him over to 2 meals a day about 1 month ago. At first he didn't like it, but he adjusted pretty quickly. We had been feeding him about 1 1/2 cups, the breeder told us to let him have all he wanted and that he would let us know when it was too much. Well he did a few weeks ago he started leaving food in the bowl, or not wanting to eat at meal times. So we backed him down to 1 cup a day, and it seems to be working pretty well so far.


Wow. 10 months is the latest I've heard transitioning to 2 meals a day. Leaving food in the bowl? That'll be the day. The last time Coco left food in his bowl, he was 9 weeks old. lol

I had been feeding Coco 3 cups between three meals a day. On his last appointment, the doctor asked that we increase his food intake and said not to worry about him becoming overweight since he was a growing puppy. We're up to 6 cups a day and he eats it like it's nothing. I did notice he's a lot more satisfied after his meals and not dragging his bowl. However, reading everyone's feeding amount - 4 cups a day versus Coco's 6 cups makes me feel like a crazy person. But I suppose every dog is different.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

fjm said:


> When Poppy was on the canned RC GI I made some into treats - if Coco is doing well on the food it may be worth trying. I mixed some of the food to a batter consistency with water, spread it into the dimples in a silicon fat-reducing sheet, and baked until they were set, then left them in a very low oven to get crispy. Poppy loved them (she likes most food!), and they were a useful pocket safe treat.


This sounds like an amazing idea! I'm going to do that today!


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

fjm said:


> When Poppy was on the canned RC GI I made some into treats - if Coco is doing well on the food it may be worth trying. I mixed some of the food to a batter consistency with water, spread it into the dimples in a silicon fat-reducing sheet, and baked until they were set, then left them in a very low oven to get crispy. Poppy loved them (she likes most food!), and they were a useful pocket safe treat.


How long was your Poppy on RC GI? I get the impression everyone believes Coco should stay on RC GI for life. One of the techs at the vet's office said it might be a lifelong thing. The last vet we saw, recommended Coco stay on RC GI until he's older. While RC GI has been a Godsend, it is a special vet prescribed diet or maintenance food. I'm just worried Coco isn't getting the nutrients he needs as a growing puppy.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Coconator said:


> Coco got his last booster shots last week and will be able to explore the world beyond our house in a few days. Due to a COVID outbreak at his regular vet, I had to visit a sister office. The vet recommended I keep Coco on the vet diet (Royal Canin GI) for a little while until he's older. I never thought I'd say this, but Coco was having the best BM, solid and with little to no odor. To celebrate, we began training again with apple slices with the skin peeled off. Well, that happiness was short-lived. After almost two weeks of beautiful BM, he's gotten diarrhea again. Is my puppy broken? Sometimes, I feel that if I look at him a certain way or hug him too tight he'll get sick again. He's that sensitive. Does anyone else have an overly sensitive spoo?


I missed this part earlier so responding. I feel for you. Your puppy is not broken at all but of course you want to figure this out. Some dogs, unfortunately, have sensitive tummies, some worse than others, Bobby has a pretty good gut but our previous dog, Moose who was a Great Dane, had a horrible gut. We think he had IBS and we know, anxiety. I totally get the diarrhea thing and the fear of just looking at him wrong. Bouts of major diarrhea were a problem his whole life.😔
We had to give very strict instructions to anyone who dealt with him...No treats or food of any kind except what we allow. Our vets were thrilled and actually clapped when we said Bobby could have a biscuit!
It sounds like the food the vet gave you is working and maybe just stuck with that for awhile and use that for training for now. If that’s working, then maybe introduce, slowly, in small amounts, one at a time, over several days, small pieces of cooked hamburger or boiled chicken or turkey for treats and see how that goes. Moose couldn’t eat chicken at all. Turkey and beef were proteins he tolerated well. Scrambled eggs agreed with him too so pieces of that could possibly work. These foods are generally, but not always tolerable for sensitive tummies. From experience, you will have to slowly figure what works or does or does not, write it down and keep track. Every dog is different. Moose was on a limited ingredient food pretty much his whole life and that helped a lot. So if something works, then go with it. Moose had a small list of approved foods and that was that. I hope you are get this figured out soon. Dog diarrhea is no fun for your dog or you.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for the words of encouragement Spottytoes. I'm determined to find a solution because I can't bear the thought of Coco not feeling well on my account. After giving him apples - a seemingly harmless, natural treat - and going back to the diarrhea, I'm a nervous wreck about transitioning to any other food. But you're absolutely right. This food seems to really agree with him so I'll keep him on the RC GI for a little while and when he's a little older, look around for high quality foods.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Looking at the Royal Canin GI label, I'm not surprised he's eating that much per day. It's a low fat food (which means easy on the belly, but not very filling) and it has a HUGE recommended serving size compared to other kibbles.

It's also not a puppy formula, right? Which means Coco's going to need even more of it to get the calories and nutrients he needs as he grows. Puppy foods do also tend to have larger recommended serving sizes, and they change from month to month, with your puppy's growth needs.

Since apple was a trigger for Coco, I'd consider sugar (maybe sorbitol specifically?) and fibre as possible culprits for his tummy upset. Have you compared the fibre content of the Royal Canin to his old Purina? If the Royal Canin is much lower in fibre, this could be a clue.

Try not to feel overwhelmed.  This is all part of the puppy process. You'll eventually have a clearer understanding of what he can and cannot tolerate.

In the meantime, since he does well on chicken, I'd probably stick to that for training treats.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I agree with PTP—apples have a relatively high fiber content, and are mostly made of water, so it’s not surprising that it upset Coco’s stomach. Misty is an apple hound, and if I let her have too much, I reap the poopy consequences. And my feeling is that apples are just bad for yucky stomachs anyways—I had mono as a teen (did NOT kiss anyone, some knucklehead contaminated my food at a school fair), and apples in particular set my stomach a blazing. Bananas were fine (go figure) so maybe that might be a good alternative?


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Looking at the Royal Canin GI label, I'm not surprised he's eating that much per day. It's a low fat food (which means easy on the belly, but not very filling) and it has a HUGE recommended serving size compared to other kibbles.
> 
> It's also not a puppy formula, right? Which means Coco's going to need even more of it to get the calories and nutrients he needs as he grows. Puppy foods do also tend to have larger recommended serving sizes, and they change from month to month, with your puppy's growth needs.
> 
> ...


That makes so much sense. You're absolutely right, it isn't a puppy formula - if my math doesn't fail me, it looks like I'm giving Coco twice the recommended amount of serving. I want him on a rich diet and have narrowed down my choices to Farmina and Taste of The Wild. If I were going off the ingredients alone, Farmina would be the clear winner - I just don't see too much mention of it, the way I do with Taste of The Wild. 

Fiber was the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw the apples didn't sit well with him. Here, I had been thinking fat and protein were the issue. I'll definitely be comparing Purina, Royal Canin, Farmina, and Taste of The Wild. I think I'd feel safe if the food I'm transitioning Coco to, aligns with Royal Canin - besides the low fat. 

and thank you for the kind words!  I've been coping a lot better with my notes and the process of elimination. I feel like Dr. House lol 

I will say this, your input and constant kind words of encouragement have been invaluable during this entire experience. Thank you. 🤗


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I agree with PTP—apples have a relatively high fiber content, and are mostly made of water, so it’s not surprising that it upset Coco’s stomach. Misty is an apple hound, and if I let her have too much, I reap the poopy consequences. And my feeling is that apples are just bad for yucky stomachs anyways—I had mono as a teen (did NOT kiss anyone, some knucklehead contaminated my food at a school fair), and apples in particular set my stomach a blazing. Bananas were fine (go figure) so maybe that might be a good alternative?


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about the mono. 

I recognize I overdid it with the apples. I just never imagined something fresh and natural would make him rebound that way. I've learned my lesson. Anytime I introduce something new to Coco, I'll do it little by little.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm lollling pretty hard at the Dr. House mention. I can totally relate! If I'm not trying to diagnose myself, I'm trying to diagnose my dog. It never ends.

Farmina, to my knowledge, has never had an American recall, and must adhere to European pet food regulations which are more stringent than ours. This makes me feel totally confident feeding it. And it's so nutrient dense, it's proven much more affordable than I initially expected. I don't think it has the same fillers more inexpensive brands do.

I got a bunch of samples and let Peggy decide. She didn't really respond to the cod, but quite enthusiastically chose the chicken and pomegranate. I'm actually still hesitant to transition her to the adult formula, because she's doing so well on puppy. Hate to rock the boat!

I've heard good things about Taste of the Wild, too, and it might be easier for you to get, depending on where you like to shop. I purchase Peggy's food (Weruva chicken, Farmina kibble, and Honest Kitchen clusters) at Chewy.com or our awesome local petfood store. I don't think I'd be able to find any of them at Petco, etc.

As far as fat content goes.... Some dogs do need to stick to low fat (my parents' chihuahua mix does) so that might be something you'll have to keep catering to. You could maybe help Coco along with digestive enzymes and a probiotic.

I know that a lot of owners don't put in this level of effort, but that doesn't make it right. I've seen folks watch their dogs have pure yellow liquid bowel movements and just shrug their shoulders! What a hideous existence for those dogs.

So on behalf of Coco, I salute you.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Farmina needs to make you their spokesperson - STAT. Because I'm pretty much sold on them at this point lol 

I'd be a nervous wreck trying to make the transition from puppy to adult formula. Heck, I'm nervous now, trying to transition from Royal Canin GI to Farmina. But not as nervous as I was before. I've done my research - even created a spreadsheet with about 8 different options and their pros and cons. 

Are there any digestive enzymes and probiotics you suggest? I'm giving Coco FortiFlora for his latest ailment. I'm thinking his teething might also be a culprit. 

OMG. Now that you've said that about owners being indifferent to their paw baby's BM, I thought of this lady that lives in my neighborhood. She has a beautiful white pitbull - I don't think I've ever seen him have a solid bm. Sometimes she'll pick up after him - most times she doesn't even bother because it'll slip right through her baggie. Meanwhile, a few doors down you'll find me watching Coco's bm like I'm waiting for a grand reveal and when it's anything less than solid, you can my groans and obvious concerns. I swear I've heard my neighbors snickering through their windows LMAO


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

SSCarr said:


> I free feed Gunnar. He's never been a glutton and actually tends to be a little on the thin side. I keep a big bowl of fresh water and a bowl of food available to him day and night. He's quite fond of eating in the middle of the night .....


I do the same with Rocky because my schedule is erratic plus he's not food/treat driven. Since I started to leave his food bowl out at night he's actually gained weight but when he visited the vet a couple of months ago she wanted to see him put on 1-2 lbs. He may be on the thin side but he certainly does not lack any energy or stamina.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Coconator said:


> Farmina needs to make you their spokesperson - STAT. Because I'm pretty much sold on them at this point lol
> 
> I'd be a nervous wreck trying to make the transition from puppy to adult formula. Heck, I'm nervous now, trying to transition from Royal Canin GI to Farmina. But not as nervous as I was before. I've done my research - even created a spreadsheet with about 8 different options and their pros and cons.
> 
> ...


Lol. When Peggy was sick last month, I was literally squatting next to her, examining the darn things as they made their way to the ground. It was a bit much, even by my standards. 

Peggy's been on FortFlora for the past month, but I gave her Thorne BacillusCoagulansVET when she was a puppy. Unfortunately, Thorne is no manufacturing their own pet line, and I'm worried the quality will suffer under new ownership. Hoping not, but wary to give it a shot.

I don't have any experience with digestive enzymes for dogs. Would be a good topic for a new thread, so others could weigh in. This article makes me think they're a good idea:









When To Give Your Dog Digestive Enzymes


How important are digestive enzymes for dogs? Find out what they are and why you really don't want your dog to run out of them!




www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com





But maybe a whole food (like kefir) would be better than adding another supplement. It would act as a probiotic, too. 

I think whatever you choose, watch carefully for any signs of bloating. That's how I've reacted in the past to high-quality probiotics. Uncomfortable for me, but in a standard poodle it could be lethal.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve been using digestive enzymes since we brought Bobby home. I use the Prozyme brand which has been around for years. I’m not an expert on dog nutrition but I can say Bobby’s digestion seems to be good and he’s not gassy. He toots once in awhile like any animal but nothing stinky or excessive. His poops are generally quite good. Since I’ve always done this I don’t know how his system would be without it but it does seem to agree with him.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol. When Peggy was sick last month, I was literally squatting next to her, examining the darn things as they made their way to the ground. It was a bit much, even by my standards.
> 
> Peggy's been on FortFlora for the past month, but I gave her Thorne BacillusCoagulansVET when she was a puppy. Unfortunately, Thorne is no manufacturing their own pet line, and I'm worried the quality will suffer under new ownership. Hoping not, but wary to give it a shot.
> 
> ...



I cackled so loud at that first part LOL Because I can relate on so many levels. 

I'll look into the digestive enzymes once Coco's stomach has settled a bit more. 

Bloating scares me half-to-death because every piece I've read on Poodles, mentions it's a huge problem amongst Poodles. It's one of the reasons I ordered a slow feeder when I saw Coco was inhaling his food in seconds.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I’ve been using digestive enzymes since we brought Bobby home. I use the Prozyme brand which has been around for years. I’m not an expert on dog nutrition but I can say Bobby’s digestion seems to be good and he’s not gassy. He toots once in awhile like any animal but nothing stinky or excessive. His poops are generally quite good. Since I’ve always done this I don’t know how his system would be without it but it does seem to agree with him.


What made you give digestive enzymes a shot?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I will vote for both farmina and Taste of the wild, with Farmina smelling a lot more like real food (i buy it as dog treats in our house). Annie, who has a very picky stomach, was on Taste of the wild High Prairie puppy, as it was the only one of 10+ foods that agreed with her stomach. I found farmina after she was done with puppy food and would have strongly considered it if it was available when Annie was a puppy, as I really wanted her on a large breed puppy formulas and after a few recalls of Taste of the Wild a few years ago and my general distrust of US made food, I wasnt a huge ToW fan. Still, Annie did well with it. Good thing I didnt switch her, as Farmina is not available where I live now and I imagine she would not be thrilled to switch off of it.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Coconator said:


> What made you give digestive enzymes a shot?


I have read several things through the years stating that it’s helpful for the gut and for nutrient absorption. We gave them to our last dog too. Every pup is different though and I am seriously no expert so I would research and come to your own conclusions. There may be situations where it would be better not to give them enzymes. As PTP said earlier, maybe this subject deserves its own thread. 😊


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I will vote for both farmina and Taste of the wild, with Farmina smelling a lot more like real food (i buy it as dog treats in our house). Annie, who has a very picky stomach, was on Taste of the wild High Prairie puppy, as it was the only one of 10+ foods that agreed with her stomach. I found farmina after she was done with puppy food and would have strongly considered it if it was available when Annie was a puppy, as I really wanted her on a large breed puppy formulas and after a few recalls of Taste of the Wild a few years ago and my general distrust of US made food, I wasnt a huge ToW fan. Still, Annie did well with it. Good thing I didnt switch her, as Farmina is not available where I live now and I imagine she would not be thrilled to switch off of it.


One of... of TEN? Geez. An old friend called me today - we were talking about our new fur babies and she mentioned hers went through about 4 different types of food before they found the one. Please don't tell me Annie had runny BM throughout the entire ordeal. 

Although Farmina doesn't have that many reviews and isn't really talked about, I like everything I've read about it. I might keep Coco on Royal Canin GI food for just a bit longer because I'm incredibly nervous about making that transition again.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I have read several things through the years stating that it’s helpful for the gut and for nutrient absorption. We gave them to our last dog too. Every pup is different though and I am seriously no expert so I would research and come to your own conclusions. There may be situations where it would be better not to give them enzymes. As PTP said earlier, maybe this subject deserves its own thread. 😊


This is definitely something worth looking into!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We joined the diarrhea club again today so yay! I'm back on poop watch with you!

It's sooooo fun how even once you've established a good menu for them, they still will eat icky things off the ground or lap up some questionable water or who knows what and it feels like you're back to square one.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We joined the diarrhea club again today so yay! I'm back on poop watch with you!
> 
> It's sooooo fun how even once you've established a good menu for them, they still will eat icky things off the ground or lap up some questionable water or who knows what and it feels like you're back to square one.


Oh no, Peggy! You can't imagine how sorry I am to hear that and very much feel your frustration. Of the (almost) three months Coco has been home with us, he's been diarrhea-free, for one. Trust me, you're not alone in your frustration. smh. How are we proceeding doctor?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Coconator said:


> One of... of TEN? Geez. An old friend called me today - we were talking about our new fur babies and she mentioned hers went through about 4 different types of food before they found the one. Please don't tell me Annie had runny BM throughout the entire ordeal.
> 
> Although Farmina doesn't have that many reviews and isn't really talked about, I like everything I've read about it. I might keep Coco on Royal Canin GI food for just a bit longer because I'm incredibly nervous about making that transition again.


Sigh.... first food she was starvimg, constantly (LID all life stages the breeder used, not rich enough and very expensive, and not a great fit for her stomach). Then 2-3 kinds of large breed puppy food. Then a few kinds of dog food with limited ingredients, trying to find one she could tolerate/figure oUT what she reacts to. She had not great BMs, but was also gassy and kinda pukey.not terrible, but enough to know it just didn't sit well in her stomach. Except if there was too much fish, then vomiting a bunch. 

Good luck with finding something that works!!!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I feed twice a day. My girls are 9 years old and are off leash every day a couple times a day. I hold their food intake to no more than 2 1/2 to 3 cups a day. Their weight is very stable as is their energy level. If anything they will get a small treat or two during the day. Some days none, others a little bit. I’ve never free fed them, not sure how they would react but I’m guessing at first they would eat me out of house and home. Lol
Love my girls


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Coconator said:


> Oh no, Peggy! You can't imagine how sorry I am to hear that and very much feel your frustration. Of the (almost) three months Coco has been home with us, he's been diarrhea-free, for one. Trust me, you're not alone in your frustration. smh. How are we proceeding doctor?


Well, doctor, I've asked my husband to withhold Peggy's piece of carrot for a few days, in case it's just a little too much fibre. They've been sharing one daily from our local farmshare.

I've also drained her kiddie pool so she can't drink from it, and will be giving it a good cleaning, stat.

Peggy didn't have a single bout of diarrhea until quite recently, which is its own kind of frustrating. After Gracie's lifetime of digestive woes, I thought we'd been granted a reprieve.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well, doctor, I've asked my husband to withhold Peggy's piece of carrot for a few days, in case it's just a little too much fibre. They've been sharing one daily from our local farmshare.
> 
> I've also drained her kiddie pool so she can't drink from it, and will be giving it a good cleaning, stat.
> 
> Peggy didn't have a single bout of diarrhea until quite recently, which is its own kind of frustrating. After Gracie's lifetime of digestive woes, I thought we'd been granted a reprieve.


How's Peggy doing today? Better, I hope.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Coconator said:


> How's Peggy doing today? Better, I hope.


Yep! Just two icky ones and then back to normal. But tomorrow we start transitioning her to adult food, so I've got all my fingers crossed.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yep! Just two icky ones and then back to normal. But tomorrow we start transitioning her to adult food, so I've got all my fingers crossed.


Whew! I'm so happy to hear that! Please keep me posted on the transition. Coco might stay on Royal Canin GI for about another two months or so. 

I've got good news on this end as well - Coco's BM are back to normal !


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Coconator said:


> Whew! I'm so happy to hear that! Please keep me posted on the transition. Coco might stay on Royal Canin GI for about another two months or so.
> 
> I've got good news on this end as well - Coco's BM are back to normal !


Woo hoo! Congratulations on the good poops, Coco. Well done. 

We're on day 2 of the transition and so far, so good. Going verrrrrry slowly.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

Have your Spoos ever experienced diarrhea when beginning a new bag of the same food?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Coconator said:


> Have your Spoos ever experienced diarrhea when beginning a new bag of the same food?


No, but I always make note on her food log when we start a new bag, just in case. Does it smell the same? Is it close to (or past) the expiration date?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

My dogs have. The food in question was a bag of the Instinct raw kibble. Expiration date was fine, but as soon as we switched to the new bag, boom. Diarrhea everywhere. I tossed the bag. 26 bucks might have gone done the drain, but at least it wasn't more in vet bills. Do you still have some of the old food? You could try feeding it to him to see if it rules the new bag out. Or get a second bag from a different batch.


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> No, but I always make note on her food log when we start a new bag, just in case. Does it smell the same? Is it close to (or past) the expiration date?


I’ve been so paranoid with even the slightest of changes. I ordered a new bag of food before we ran out and mixed a little of the new with the old. A nightmare - Watery diarrhea with mucus. We’re on the second day. I did notice the new pellets are darker than the old kibble. I’ll have to check the expiration date for the older bag.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Is the ingredients list exactly the same? All the food related labels?


----------



## Coconator (Aug 5, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> My dogs have. The food in question was a bag of the Instinct raw kibble. Expiration date was fine, but as soon as we switched to the new bag, boom. Diarrhea everywhere. I tossed the bag. 26 bucks might have gone done the drain, but at least it wasn't more in vet bills. Do you still have some of the old food? You could try feeding it to him to see if it rules the new bag out. Or get a second bag from a different batch.


You think you’re playing it safe by being consistent with the food, portions, etc. Smh. I do have some of the older food left. I’ll check the expiration date before transitioning back to the older one. _sigh_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Apologies - I somehow missed your question about Poppy and the RC gastric. The vet did recommend keeping her on it permanently, but that was before the liver disease blew up - she is now on the hepatic diet. Having said that, she is much older than Coco, and not a growing puppy.

One of the problems with commercial foods is that the formulation changes according to what is cheap and available, but that does seem an extreme reaction.


----------

